# Black teeth



## kc327582

Does anyone know where I can find some of that black stuff you put on your teeth to give the appearance that you're missing some teeth. I've only found one website with it but the company was located out of the United States and the S&H was a lot; and because i do not know what the stuff is called I'm having a hard time finding some more of it.


----------



## sbbbugsy

Here are some links.

http://www.akrondesign.com/cgi-bin/foundation/35-9453.html

http://www.brandsonsale.com/ca-006946.html

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/tooth-blackout-p-4529.html

Steven


----------



## CatMean

kc327582 you could make your own. Martha Stewart had a guy on her show who's a professional makeup artist. He says they mix all colors of food coloring in a glass and swish it around in their mouths and then spit it out. He said it turns your mouth and gums black.

I'm doing this too, since I'm going to be tia dalma for halloween, but I plan on putting black icing or food coloring all over my teeth and lips to make them black.


----------



## jodi

if you just want to black a couple teeth, try this...

use waterproof, liquid eye-liner; just dry the tooth first, paint it and let it dry a couple minutes. you're set and ready to go.

I've done this several times & it works great!


----------



## Skulkin

I work at The Costume Shop in Boise and we sell Ben Nye make-up tooth black. There is also a nicotine stain make-up for teeth. Great for Pirates!

www.thecostumeshopboise.com


----------



## Dusza Beben

Here's a question. How long does the food coloring method last? I don't think my employer would appreciate it if it lasted days.

DB


----------



## Guest

Dusza Beben said:


> Here's a question. How long does the food coloring method last? I don't think my employer would appreciate it if it lasted days.
> 
> DB


it doesnt stay on the teeth that well but it messes up the mouth pretty good.!!!


----------



## Lurks in the shadows

I have to recommend the Ben Nye Tooth-Black also. 
It works great, and won't stain expensive dental work.


----------



## musicfan

*masscara on teeth*

how long does the masscara stay on ur teeth


----------



## Chattaranga

You mean black teeth like THESE!?

Apparently you need some betel nut, although that might be a little too permanent.


----------



## MassMax

I really like Mehron Tooth F-X. You simply brush it onto your teeth and it hardens quickly. Eating and drinking will not remove it, but it quickly comes off when you brush your teeth with toothpaste. It's a little pricier than the black wax sticks you find at most party stores, running around $7-8 a bottle (which will last you for many applications), but you can often find it on eBay with free shipping. Just do a search on "tooth FX" on eBay or Google the Web.


----------

